# Opinions on the new White Dwarf



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

The first monthly issue just arrived in stores, so how do you like it?

Battle report was a nice addition, but didn't really like this particular one. (Never tried Age Of Sigmar, might just be because of that). Cover feature was great, new rules for the boxed games. Also nice to get a free mini - slaughterpriest. 
Other features were great, also price value was quite good, can't complain there. 
From impression of the first issue, I think the change from weekly to montly was good call.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

It was monthly for many years. It was a good speed. I can't imagine they were able to produce enough meaningful content at a weekly pace. 

I wonder why they switched to weekly in the first place?


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Usual idea is more £$ so they assumed that we would all be sheeple & buy every issue


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

the_barwn said:


> Usual idea is more £$ so they assumed that we would all be sheeple & buy every issue


Don't forget the monthly issue of "Visions"..... :laugh:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

the_barwn said:


> Usual idea is more £$ so they assumed that we would all be sheeple & buy every issue




Not sure if that even makes any sense.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

I bought the issue as I thought I would give it a chance again. But I don't think I will be getting it again. The last issue I got was when they brought out the dinobots. It's still just another advertising tool. Personally I was hoping for a lot more hobby content, more than just one so called battle rep. I think the main problem is that if I want to look at pretty pics of miniatures I can hit Google up for free, not give gw £6. It's just not worth the cover price. 
They could use it for dropping what's coming up in the next couple of months etc so maybe people could actually plan some form of long term army plan.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> They could use it for dropping what's coming up in the next couple of months etc so maybe people could actually plan some form of long term army plan.


Stop being sensible! unish:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Personally, I enjoyed the change. Compared to the really old (from around the early 2000's), there's still room for improvement, but I felt that there was a bit more than just marketing stuff than in the weekly version (or the monthly version from right before the weekly one). Definitely an improvement


----------



## Lou (Oct 26, 2016)

I've got the last few issues and I really like it. I like the mixture of hobby stuff and battle reports and, as a beginner, I've found the painting guides/tips to be quite useful. Sure, it's a marketing tool, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bring back the early 90's WD!


----------

